# 4k 60Hz HDR not working on LG B6 OLED



## ZealotKi11er

I think you need to do 4K 60Hz at 422 so you can do HDR. Right now HDR is pointless for PC because of HDMI 2.0 limitation. HDR need double the BW.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think you need to do 4K 60Hz at 422 so you can do HDR. Right now HDR is pointless for PC because of HDMI 2.0 limitation. HDR need double the BW.


When HDR turns on, it automatically defaults down to 422 and that is what is showing the color distortion/vertical banding. With HDR/advanced color on in windows, I can't really change anything without it turning HDR off.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*
> 
> When HDR turns on, it automatically defaults down to 422 and that is what is showing the color distortion/vertical banding. With HDR/advanced color on in windows, I can't really change anything without it turning HDR off.


There is nothing else you can do.


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> There is nothing else you can do.


you beat me to it lol.

that's correct. you've done the max you can push out of the HDMI.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

HDR is just one of those thing early adopters are going to face a lot of problems. I recently got HDR TV which is not as good as your and found the limits of the technology right now. It was more trouble than worth. Will not touch HDR until 4K 60Hz RGB (4:4:4).


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is nothing else you can do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> you beat me to it lol.
> 
> that's correct. you've done the max you can push out of the HDMI.


So my problem with this has been that it should be theoretically possible to do 4K 60Hz HDR at 422 but not 444....I needed to check my definition of 4k. The LG B6 is 4096x2160, which is not possible to do 60Hz HDR, but 3840 x2160 60Hz HDR is possible. As soon as I lowered the resolution the color banding went away.

Wow this was stupid of me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*
> 
> So my problem with this has been that it should be theoretically possible to do 4K 60Hz HDR at 422 but not 444....I needed to check my definition of 4k. The LG B6 is 4096x2160, which is not possible to do 60Hz HDR, but 3840 x2160 60Hz HDR is possible. As soon as I lowered the resolution the color banding went away.
> 
> Wow this was stupid of me.


Yeah 4K we always mean the 16:9 variant.


----------



## Cloudforever

glad you can get it at that res. not really any difference between such a small reduction on that. but glad it was resolved









dont feel dumb, ive done it before too! that's why we're here lol to ask each other questions on what the heck we're doing just for double checking


----------



## Spieler4

Hi

LG 65UJ750V
Nvidia Driver: 385.69
Dacota 5m 21Gbps Hdmi cable
Win 10 ver1607

Dont know much about HDR, when starting Battlefield 1, TV detects HDR and deepcolormode and its possible to adjust some white box inside game gfx setttings. Works out of the box and is damn fun in 1080p120Hz
When I exit Battlefield 1, TV stays in HDR mode and everything is now in HDR (desktop or any game)
Only way to turn it off is by changing back to monitor in Multiple Display settings in nvidia control panel

Cant find any HDR and advanced color options in Windows Display Settings
Where to look for
Output color depth:
Output color format
Output dynamic range

???


----------



## mlb426

Was there a driver change to make hdr not work correctly on this display at 60hz??

I remember when resident evil 7 came out I played it with HDR in 4k60. Now destiny is out and I cannot get it working. The colors get completely distorted using the Nvidia defaults. Or anything other than 8bpc. And HDR does not auto turn on with 8bpc. Anyone able to get this working?


----------



## ZJohnAsZ

ChickenInferno said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is nothing else you can do.
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> you beat me to it lol.
> 
> that's correct. you've done the max you can push out of the HDMI.
> 
> 
> So my problem with this has been that it should be theoretically possible to do 4K 60Hz HDR at 422 but not 444....I needed to check my definition of 4k. The LG B6 is 4096x2160, which is not possible to do 60Hz HDR, but 3840 x2160 60Hz HDR is possible. As soon as I lowered the resolution the color banding went away.
> 
> Wow this was stupid of me.


I know it is a late reply but I am wondering what you did to make it work 3840X2160 HDR 60Hz on your B6. I have a 65OLEDG6P, the signature model and I can only put out 30HZ no matter what I do. I tried all output colour formats and Output colour depth. Without HDR I run at 60Hz, but when I activate HDR my screen won't show anything.

My HDMI Cable is a 2.0


----------

